# May I borrow your Apache 700 (07 onwards) for 5 minutes?



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

In return I can offer hookup, freshwater, tea, beer, wine etc (not necessarily in that order)!!!

If you are passing through or near to Shrewsbury in the next few days, I would be very grateful if you would park on our drive for a short time!

Having had our original Apache stolen on 21 April 2008, we are taking delivery of our new "Patch" very soon. As part of our revamped security measures we are fitting a telescopic security post on the driveway to help prevent another theft of the vehicle. We want to position it directly in front of "Patch", and are keen to have it in place when he comes home. To make sure it's in exactly the right place, therefore, we could really do with a body double!

I should warn that our drive has a slight incline - it takes two fiamma levelling blocks to get level, but if you fancy trying it you would of course be very welcome to spend the night here. We are only 10 - 15mins walk from the town centre (bus route 1 min away) , less from a couple of half decent pubs, and there's plenty to see and do in and around the town.

If you can help out, please post a reply on here and let me know how best to get in touch - I've not done PM before, but I assume it's as easy as e-mailing?

thanks in anticipation,

Timotei + J9


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Is there a local dealer with one in that you could "borrow" on a "test drive"??


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I've got one of those posts, and when I had it installed, I simply decided where the front of the 'van needed to be, used my trusty tape measure and added a few inches for luck or Auto-Trail spec. errors and installed it there. Fits perfectly.,


----------

